# Li-ion Motors Corp.'s Wave II Second Place X-Prize



## piersdad (Aug 16, 2008)

facemobile aeroplane
thats a brilliant aerodynamic design it looks boxy but when you actually look at the air flow the radius is very large facing the actual wind flow.
the link shows the aeroplane but if he also designed a car it has to be good


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

This boxy design lends it's self very well to Alulight aluminum foam panel construction.It could almost be designed by Ikea! LOL!It can be designed with Lotus design method epoxy bonded interlocking bulkhead panels.The fuselage would only weigh around 100lbs.
The fuselage covering can be lightweight Dacron.
The Facetmobile is perfect for battery storage placement for perfect CG.
An AC-50 and Kokam lithium battery pack would give a 90 minute/100MPH flight.No head phones needed and zero fatigue from ICE harmonic propeller vibration when you arrive at your destination.
There are some RC models being flown here :
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=783934&highlight=facetmobile+rc
Regards,
John


----------



## piersdad (Aug 16, 2008)

am i right it is a full sized Electric aeroplane wow!
move over usa stealth plane


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Barnaby is designing new Facets.
The first one he built had a small Rotax engine.
Regards,
John


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

I would like to see more on waveII . Lifting body or wing bodies have a lot less drag then a fuselage . This data from the AR-5 , a world record for low drag although not a lifting body it has a flat plate equivalent drag of less then 1 square ft. they said it couldn't be done . his drag numbers for the wings , fuselage , tail are or were on line so you can see how much lower drag a wing is than fuselage . Horner brothers and Equator Booth did lifting bodies .


----------

